# Pregnant boston terrier



## bree00 (Jun 9, 2009)

what arer the symptoms of a pregnant dog? because we bred her 22 days ago and she is just now acting different she is not eating as much.


----------



## K9companions (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope this was a planned, responsible breeding....

I'm sure someone who has better information on pregnancies could help you.


----------



## bree00 (Jun 9, 2009)

yes this was planned


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sure your mentor will be able to answer this for you! Good luck!


----------



## animalcraker (Nov 9, 2006)

If our dog is not acing as she should and has a decreased appetite you need to consult with your vet. While you're there they can advse you on how to properly care for a potentialy pregnant bitch and let you know what to expect & look out for. 

Ideally you would have had an experienced mentor and learned everything you could BEFORE you bred. You'll need to start researching and learning all you can about whelping and rasing a litter now, before you have pups on the ground. There's some good breeding books out there, but you may have to order them from amazon. Also it would be in your best interest to find an experienced mentor to help and advise you, hopfully you can find one with experience in your breed. At this point your best way to find a mentor would be attempting to contact local breeders and asking for help. Keep in mind however BYB's are highly frowned upon and you may get some unpleast responses, both from breeders and other people on internet dog forums.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

animalcraker said:


> Keep in mind however BYB's are highly frowned upon and you may get some unpleast responses, both from breeders and other people on internet dog forums.


You mean like this one: Sounds like a new BYB is in the works


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

If you don't know, a BYB is a backyard breeder


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

bree00 said:


> yes this was planned


And you don't even know how dog pregnancy works? Some 'plan'. 
For your dog's sake you should have learned some things about basic dog breeding before even getting to this point. 

Consult a vet about proper prenatal care for your dog, please. Bostons can need Cesarians to give birth properly, and you should have kept track of when she should be due to go into labor in order to avoid serious complications. Neglecting to get her to the vet at the first symptoms of a problem can have fatal results for her and her pups.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

> i have never met a good breeder ever.... even ones that are akc registered


AKC registered means nothing, it's the biggest scam. All it means is the dog is pure bred, not that its healthy.

There ARE plenty of good breeders out there who genetically health test their dogs, and breed to better the breed, not just for money. You just have to contact the breed club and find the breeders.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

pawzaddict said:


> In regards to this BYB stuff..i have never met a good breeder ever.... even ones that are akc registered. too many breed for the money and right now that's not what we need, we need people to rescue so please spay and neuter your pets!


Your personal experience doesn't prove anything about breeders as a whole, sorry. I've met many wonderful breeders who treat their dogs responsibly and love them deeply. They breed because they love the breed and want it to continue to exist. Did you even know that many breeders and breed clubs actually _run_ rescues themselves? 

Unless you want all pet dogs to go extinct, people _have_ to breed them. It's just a fact. Only by supporting good breeders can you ensure that healthy, quality dog breeds continue to exist. If you mandated that every dog owner had to stop breeding, it would mean that the only people creating puppies would be the irresponsible owners who ignore the law and create 'oops litters' without any plan or standard of quality. No offense, but I don't see that kind of future as a superior one for dogs. There's a reason why 75% of shelter dogs are mixes that originate from such people -- _they're_ the main source of the problem, _not _responsible purebred breeders who screen buyers, require them to S/N, and take back their dogs if ever the buyer cannot care for them anymore. 
However I DO agree -- people who are _not _prepared to do the work to breed quality, healthy dogs should have their animals spayed. Dogs are _living beings_, not objects that people can be careless with.

You punish the _bad_ breeders and _support_ the good ones, you don't label them all the same when they're not, otherwise you're throwing the baby out with the bathwater and not actually addressing the main causes of pets ending up in shelters, which is _bad dog owners_, and the common stereotype that many people have that shelter pets have something wrong with them. You solve both those problems by educating people, not by demonizing all dog breeding indescriminately... it's pointless to do that because people will _always_ want dogs, and dogs of a certain breed, so you will _never_ end the demand for them. And there's nothing _wrong_ with that -- dogs are wonderful and bring joy to our lives, so of course people love them.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

pawzaddict said:


> In regards to this BYB stuff..i have never met a good breeder ever.... even ones that are akc registered. too many breed for the money and right now thats not what we need, we need people to rescue so please spay and neuter your pets!


There are good breeder's out there (I am one actually)..and honestly a shelter dog is not the prefect dog for everyone.They aren't for me and my requirements and the needs of my family and other pets.So yes we do need breeders (responsible one's) out there.Alot of my family's have tried to adopt and they didn't have what they needed to suit there family or the dogs had some temperament or health issues.One lady client of mine actually had her hand ripped up by an SPCA dog that they let out for adoption and after returning him they said he had "issues" but they thought he would be OK with her...*sigh*..They said they didn't want to put him down because he was so "pretty"


As far as the OP.. I hope you understand that Boston's require C-sections to deliver about 75% of the time (they have silent heats,false pregnancy's ect).I hope that you understand the heartache and stress that you are about to go through you could lose the dam and or the litter (from the c-section),have puppies born with defects(cleft,heart),have to bottlefeed every 2 hours,ect..and it doesn't go away when they leave you also worry about them when they are in there new homes.

I hope you understand the training and socialization that these pups need.I hope you have health tested OFA,CERF,BAER and DNA JC befor breeding,I hope you have looked into bloodlines.I hope you understand that puppies are a fulltime 24 hour a day job.You cannot go away for the weekend (I don't work outside the home because BT's need someone with them all the time when they have pups) You have to be there to do everything from about 3-4 weeks on.

I really hope that you have the best intentions and are being responsible.

But to answer your question alot of females have morning sickness some canned food or cooked chicken or hamburger will entice her to eat...and you better stock up on food and newspaper mom and pups are going to go through both very fast in the future...


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Pawzaddict, please start a new thread to promote your agenda. This one alrready has enough problems.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

pawzaddict said:


> I dont think there isnt a dog out there in a shelter who fits anyones requirements, as for an aggressive dog...that happens and yes its very unfortunate. I have been bitten by dogs from "qualified breeders" as well. Its just my preference, I would rather save an animals life than purchase one for a ridiculous amount of money.


The worst owner can ruin the best-bred dog. Unless you believe some dogs are born vicious, which a lot of people here would disagree with you on. As most dogs in shelters are random mixes from random backgrounds, there is no 'guarantees' of anything, let along compatibility with a person's needs or wants.

A well bred dog costs no more than a TV, stereo, or many other things that people buy... the fact that people are _more_ willing to pay a lot of money for _inanimate objects_ while complaining about the price of a health-tested, properly socialized, beautiful dog that can bring so much love to their lives for 10+ years, says a lot about how backwards some people's value systems are. 

The reason prices are high is because good breeders pay out the yinyang for health tests, quality care, and performance titles for their dogs to prove their quality. Good breeders pay _thousands_ into every litter and get very little money back. But they aren't doing it for the money in the first place -- they do it because they love the breed.



> Pawzaddict, please start a new thread to promote your agenda. This one alrready has enough problems.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

RonE said:


> Pawzaddict, please start a new thread to promote your agenda. This one alrready has enough problems.


Amen to that


----------



## bree00 (Jun 9, 2009)

Shes not a normal sized boston shes very big compared to normal ones she weighs about 40 puonds and is taller, so the breed said it would be no problem! I think shes an olde boston bulldogge! And everyone makes a big deal about how large she is! And she is full boston


----------



## RRM_Mom08 (May 5, 2008)

even the larger breed girls can need a c-section it is the hip openings and the blocky head that creates the need.Honey I have known large breed dogs to need them if that pup presents wrong or is obstructed...And honestly if your dog is not close to the standard (or is titled in obedience,agility,therapy ect..) she does not need to be bred.She does not sound close to the standard which is for a dog under 25lbs .....


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

bree00 said:


> Shes not a normal sized boston shes very big compared to normal ones she weighs about 40 puonds and is taller, so the breed said it would be no problem! I think shes an olde boston bulldogge! And everyone makes a big deal about how large she is! And she is full boston



Then she shouldn't have even been bred,she doesn't meet the breed standard. I'm sure you did NO health testing (eyes for PRA, galucoma nad cataracts, heart for cardiomyopothy, hips for HD and knees patellas) for the OFA and CERF standards. 

Go see a vet for information on your dog, hopefully for her sake she doesn't have Pyometria.


----------



## Lolas_Dad (Apr 28, 2008)

cshellenberger said:


> Then she shouldn't have even been bred,she doesn't meet the breed standard. I'm sure you did NO health testing (eyes for PRA, galucoma nad cataracts, heart for cardiomyopothy, hips for HD and knees patellas) for the OFA and CERF standards.
> 
> Go see a vet for information on your dog, hopefully for her sake she doesn't have Pyometria.


I could not have said it better myself. By this dog being bred it does nothing to improve the breed. It just adds to the population of non compliance standard bred dogs. I hope that after she has her pups if in fact she is pregnant that you do the right thing and have her spayed. If she is not pregnant then have her spayed now. Do not expect that if she is pregnant that you will get anywhere close to the amount of money for the pups of the compliant standard breed as they will only be pet quality and nothing more.


----------

